# persona que trabaja en la gasolinera



## elhidalgo

hola amigos
¿cómo se llama la persona que trabaja en la gasolinera? muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Prima Facie

Pues...creo que no hay un término específico, sinceramente.

"Gasolinero/a" no existe, así que supongo que será "encargado de gasolinera", "empleado de gasolinera" o algo similar. 

La verdad, es una duda que nunca antes me había planteado...


----------



## chics

Informalmente, yo creo que bastante gente usa "gasolinero/a". Luego se puede usar "empleado de gasolinera", "técnico de llenado de combustible", "encargado de...", "responsable de...", según las funciones y responsabilidades concretas, la imaginación y el grado de floritura de cada uno.


----------



## elhidalgo

hola gracias por sus respuestas pero en el diccionario no he encontrado la palabra gasolinero pero seguramente habrá una palabra especifica


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Yo sí utilizo el gasolinero. La gasolinera ya no, prefiero "la chica de la gasolinera". Cosas mías.


----------



## Prima Facie

Eso digo, que "gasolinero" no existe. Esperemos a ver si alguien te da una palabra concreta, aunque como ves, el compañero anterior y yo coincidimos en indicar una posible traducción correcta.

saludos


----------



## chics

Hola elhidalgo, es que no la vas a encontrar en el diccionario. Son cosas que usamos, pero parece que los señores que hacen diccionarios no piensan, o no saben, o n quieren mojarse, en poner palabras que representen popularmente (otra cosa es lo que pongan en sus currículums o lo que empleen los de recursos humanos) para la gente que trabaja en gasolineras, que limpia las calles, que recoge las basuras, etc.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Limitado a mi país, tanto informal como formalmente (convenios de trabajo, etc.) se conoce como pistero a la persona que vende el combustible y presta otros servicios en las estaciones. Pistero viene de pista. Aquí llamamos pista de una estación al área de servicio destinada a la venta de combustible.
Saludos


----------



## elhidalgo

muchas gracias por sus valiosas participaciones amigos


----------



## Lexinauta

Y por aquí, en forma parecida a los uruguayos, decimos 'el playero' (de playa).
*playa.*
(Del lat. tardío _plagĭa_).
*3.* f. _Arg., Bol., Par., Perú y Ur._ Espacio plano, ancho y despejado, destinado a usos determinados en los poblados y en las industrias de mucha superficie. _Playa de estacionamiento. Playa de maniobras._
*playero.*
*3.* m. _Arg_. Peón encargado de una playa (ǁ espacio plano).

Pero no usamos la forma femenina; si se trata de una mujer decimos 'la chica de la playa', 'la chica que atiende'.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Creo, digo creo, que en México se llama _despachador_.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Gasolinero no existirá oficalmente pero en la práctica sí. Yo lo uso y otra mucha gente también.


----------



## Camilo1964

Como en Venezuela a las estaciones de servicio de gasolina se les llama "bombas", a quienes trabajan en ellas despachando gasolina les decimos "bomberos".

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## jmnjmn

chics said:


> Hola elhidalgo, es que no la vas a encontrar en el diccionario. Son cosas que usamos, pero parece que los señores que hacen diccionarios no piensan, o no saben, o n quieren mojarse, en poner palabras que representen popularmente (otra cosa es lo que pongan en sus currículums o lo que empleen los de recursos humanos) para la gente que trabaja en gasolineras, que limpia las calles, que recoge las basuras, etc.



Existir claro que existe ¡Cómo no va a existir! Lo que pasa es que el diccionario todavía no lo recoge. Pero "gasolinero/a", en España al menos, lo dice todo el mundo, en cualquier registro.
Respecto a lo de aparecer o no en el diccionario, no es cuestión de mojarse. La Academia siempre actua igual ante los neologismos: se espera un tiempo hasta que la palabra se afianza y luego se integra en el diccionario. Desde mi punto de vista es un buen criterio, porque, si no, tendría que estar admitiendo muchas palabras nuevas que luego no tienen éxito y no se arraigan en el habla, y no quedaría más remedio que quitarlas.


----------



## Naticruz

Al parecer *gasolinero/a* existe, de acuerdo con el DUE de María Moliner:
 
*«gasolinero, -a* 
*1* n. Propietario o encargado de una gasolinera.»
 
Un saludo


----------



## la_machy

Como ya dijo JJV, en México,_ despachador_ (de despachar).

*despachar**.*
(Del fr. ant. _despeechier_).

*5. *tr. Vender un género o una mercancía.
*7. *tr. coloq. Dicho de un tendero o de un dependiente: Atender a los clientes. U. t. c. intr.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
__ 
__


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

la_machy said:


> Como ya dijo JJV, en México,_ despachador_ (de despachar).
> 
> *despachar**.*
> (Del fr. ant. _despeechier_).
> 
> *5. *tr. Vender un género o una mercancía.
> *7. *tr. coloq. Dicho de un tendero o de un dependiente: Atender a los clientes. U. t. c. intr.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Resta saber, una vez más, para dónde se requiere la traducción.
¿España, América Latina, algún país en especial?


----------



## Calambur

Naticruz said:


> Al parecer *gasolinero/a* existe, de acuerdo con el DUE de María Moliner:
> 
> *«gasolinero, -a*
> *1* n. Propietario o encargado de una gasolinera.»


¡Muy bueno eso, Nati!


----------



## la_machy

Curiosamente,_* gasolinero*_, lo he llegado a usar en tono de broma (o enojada porque se tardan en atenderme) y pensando que no era correcto. Hay que leer para ver .


Saludos


----------



## lunar

WR propone la traducción "bombero" para decir "pompiste" (empleado de gasolinera en francés) en América (!) 
Quisiera saber si dentro de ese amplísimo concepto de "América" el uso de bombero para un empleado de gasolinera es válido en Costa Rica... o si hay un nombre particular en ese país.
Agradeceré a los ticos por sus comentarios.
Saludos de "Europa" ;-)


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo creo que gasolinero/a es una palabra bien construida. Gasolin+ero

Del DRAE:

*-ero**, ra**.*
(Del lat. _-arĭus_).

*1. *suf. En sustantivos, indica oficio, ocupación, profesión o cargo. _Ingeniero, jornalero, librero._


_Saludos_


----------



## lunar

Completamente de acuerdo, pero ¿en Costa Rica?, ¿así se dice en el lenguaje de todos los días? 
Por favor ticos... ¡reaccionen! )


----------



## Peón

Lexinauta said:


> Y por aquí, en forma parecida a los uruguayos, decimos 'el playero' (de playa).
> 
> ....
> Pero no usamos la forma femenina; si se trata de una mujer decimos 'la chica de la playa', 'la chica que atiende'.



De acuerdo. 
Pero* playero* se aplica solamente a las personas que están en la *playa *o en el* playón* vendiendo combustible, *no* al resto del personal (lubricantes, engrasado, gomería, kiosco, administración, etc.).

Y creo que actualmente se está usando *playera*. De hecho, la escucho bastante ya que el personal femenino se incrementó bastante en las estaciones de servicios, cosa impensable en otras épocas.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile, "bombero", igual que en Venezuela.
Pero son una especie en extinción, hoy en día las mayoría de las "bombas" funcionan como autoservicio.
_


----------



## jose_alejandro11c

Camilo1964 said:


> Como en Venezuela a las estaciones de servicio de gasolina se les llama "bombas", a quienes trabajan en ellas despachando gasolina les decimos "bomberos".
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo


 
Entendido, ahora te pregunto, ¿Y cómo llamas a la persona que trabaja en una estación de bomberos?, ¿A la persona que apaga incendios?, ¿Cúal es la distinción entre sus nombres?. Gracias


----------



## oa2169

jose_alejandro11c said:


> Entendido, ahora te pregunto, ¿Y cómo llamas a la persona que trabaja en una estación de bomberos?, ¿A la persona que apaga incendios?, ¿Cúal es la distinción entre sus nombres?. Gracias



Bombero también. La distinción la hace el contexto. 

Del DRAE:

*bombero, ra.*

2. m. y f. Operario encargado de _extinguir los incendios._

4. m. Ven. Empleado de un _surtidor de gasolina_.

Un saludo.


----------



## jorgema

Como en el Perú el término más usual para llamar a las gasolineras es "grifo", lógicamente al que trabaja o atiende en uno lo llamamos _'grifero'_.


----------



## Peón

jorgema said:


> Como en el Perú el término más usual para llamar a las gasolineras es "grifo", lógicamente al que trabaja o atiende en uno lo llamamos _'grifero'_.



Mira que nuestro ámbito hispanohablante es todo un mundo!  Nunca podrás aburrirte en él.


----------



## jose_alejandro11c

oa2169 said:


> Bombero también. La distinción la hace el contexto.
> 
> Del DRAE:
> 
> *bombero, ra.*
> 
> 2. m. y f. Operario encargado de _extinguir los incendios._
> 
> 4. m. Ven. Empleado de un _surtidor de gasolina_.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Gracias por tu atención en responderme, es que hice la pregunta porque estaba en un sitio donde en una esquina está una estación de bomberos y en la otra una estación de gasolina; Hago una pregunta, y me responden "Busca a los bomberos" creyendo que son los de la estación de bomberos, cuando en realidad eran los de la estación de gasolina...


----------



## clares3

chics said:


> Informalmente, yo creo que bastante gente usa "gasolinero/a" (preferente). Luego se puede usar "empleado de gasolinera" (Segundo lugar),


Al menos por mi barrio


----------



## tbeltran

Al buscar en el breve diccionario de mexicanismos no encontré la palabra de "gasolinero" pero si la de "globero" cuya construcción es muy similar:
*globero*,* globera*. m. y f. Persona que vende o fabrica globos (juguete de niños).

     DICCIONARIO BREVE DE MEXICANISMOS
    Guido Gómez de Silva
      (1a ed., México, FCE, 2001)


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica se conoce a estos empleados de las bombas o gasolineras o estaciones de servicio como '*pisteros*'.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Csalrais

Durante aquellos largos, larguísimos veranos de trabajo para pagar la universidad nadie me llamó gasolinero,  yo era el "chico que...". Eso sí, en mi contrato aparecía *expendedor*, término que tampoco usó nadie .


----------



## torrebruno

Si banquero es el dueño de un banco y bancario el que trabaja en él, ¿el que trabaja en una gasolinera no debería de llamarse gasolinario?


----------



## Aserolf

jorgema said:


> Como en el Perú el término más usual para llamar a las *gasolineras *es *"grifo"*, lógicamente al que trabaja o atiende en uno lo llamamos *'grifero'*.


Para empezar, en México, los lugares en donde surtes gasolina les decimos *"Gasolinera"* o *"Gasolinería"* - yo, por lo menos, uso las dos indistintamente ... No sé cuál es la correcta! 

Y *"grifo"* en México, es una persona que usa drogas o la acción de estar drogado... cuánta diferencia de usos!

Como ya dijeron mis paisanos, en México se usa *"despachador de gasolina"* - *gasolinero/a *me haría gracia decirlo  ...aunque estoy de acuerdo en que es correcta.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

En la jerga de los trabajadores de gasolineras, ellos se llaman así mismos "gasofas", pero es palabra vulgar. Es como el caso de  los trabajadores de empresas de seguridad, que se llaman así mismos "seguratas".


----------



## tbeltran

Creo que en otro hilo dentro de este foro se ha abordado ya la  controversia entre gasolinera y gasolinería, creo que lo correcto es:
*   gasolinería *para el lugar donde se expende gasolina, y
*   gasolinera / gasolinero* para la persona que trabaja haciendo esa labor
En  México es muy común, y se presume correcto, llamar al lugar de  expedición de gasolina: gasolinería. Lo que se me hace extraño, aunque  no tanto, es porque la RAE ni siquiera lo considera como una palabra de  uso frecuente para México.
Creo que estas palabras pertenecen a ese grupo de palabras que crean polémicas similares, al menos en México, como el caso de: *noticiero *(la persona que informa las noticias) y *noticiario *(el programa de radio, tv, donde realiza su trabajo el noticiero). 
Que  por cierto, la cadena de televisión más famosa de México (Televisa)  acostumbra usar esos términos de manera invertida, y a mi parecer  incorrecta.


----------

